# Forum About Russia Culture and History  Александр Блок ( есть с переводом на английский)

## Lampada

О. М. Соловьевой  *Ищу спасенья*. 
Мои огни горят на высях гор - 
Всю область ночи озарили. 
Но ярче всех - во мне духовный взор 
И Ты вдали... Но Ты ли?
      Ищу спасенья. 
Торжественно звучит на небе звездный хор. 
Меня клянут людские поколенья. 
Я для Тебя в горах зажег костер,
      Но Ты - виденье.
      Ищу спасенья. 
Устал звучать, смолкает звездный хор. 
Уходит ночь. Бежит сомненье. 
Там сходишь Ты с далеких светлых гор. 
Я ждал Тебя Я дух к Тебе простер. 
      В Тебе - спасенье! 
25 ноября 1900
_____________________________  *I Seek Salvation*
My bonfires burn on the mountain summit— 
they light the whole dark vault of blue. 
But brighter than all is the gaze of my spirit 
and You far off. . . but is it You?
	I seek salvation. 
Solemnly the choir of stars sings in the zenith.
I am reviled by every generation.
I have lit You a fire on the mountain summit, 
	but You are a vision.
	I seek salvation. 
The choir of stars grows weary and falls quiet.
Doubt disappears. The night is done.
There You descend from the far, bright summit.
Waiting for You, I have stretched out my spirit. 
	You bring salvation! 
25 November 1900

----------


## Lampada

И тяжкий сон житейского сознанья 
             Ты отряхнешь, тоскуя и любя.
                                  Вл. Соловьев 
Предчувствую Тебя. Года проходят мимо - 
Всё в облике одном предчувствую Тебя. 
Весь горизонт в огне - и ясен нестерпимо, 
И молча жду, - тоскуя и любя.  
Весь горизонт в огне, и близко появленье, 
Но страшно мне: изменишь облик Ты, 
И дерзкое возбудишь подозренье, 
Сменив в конце привычные черты. 
О, как паду - и горестно, и низко, 
Не одолев смертельные мечты! 
Как ясен горизонт! И лучезарность близко. 
Но страшно мне: изменишь облик Ты. 
4 июня 1901. С. Шахматово  
              * * *
____________________________________ 
I Sense Your Coming 
And the heavy sleep of worldly consciousness 
You will shake off, grieving and loving.  _Vladimir Solovyov_  
I sense Your coming. One year follows another. 
Always in the same shape I sense Your coming. 
The whole horizon is on fire—and mercilessly clear. 
I wait in silence—grieving and loving. 
The whole horizon is on fire for the apparition,
but terror pricks me: You will change Your shape. 
Your coming will occasion insolent suspicion;
You will abandon Your familiar shape. 
Oh, I shall fall, and fall with what bitterness, 
my mortal dreams permitting no escape!  
How clear the whole horizon is! Radiance approaches.
But terror pricks me: You will change Your shape. 
4 June 1901

----------


## Lampada

*Я пригвожден к трактирной стойке*.
Я пьян давно. Мне всё - равно.
Вон счастие мое - на тройке
В сребристый дым унесено... 
Летит на тройке, потонуло
В снегу времен, в дали веков...
И только душу захлестнуло
Сребристой мглой из-под подков... 
В глухую темень искры мечет,
От искр всю ночь, всю ночь светло...
Бубенчик под дугой лепечет
О том, что счастие прошло... 
И только сбруя золотая
Всю ночь видна... Всю ночь слышна...
А ты, душа... душа глухая...
Пьяным пьяна... пьяным пьяна...
__________________________ 
I am nailed to a bar with liquor. 
Been drunk all day. So what! I’ve lost 
my happiness—gone in a troika 
careering into silver mist. 
It flies on a troika, vanishing 
in centuries, the snow of time...
Only the soul is drowning, sinking 
under the horseshoes’ silver stream. 
Their sparks into the darkness flutter; 
all night, all night the sparks blaze on...
and bells on the shaft-bow mutter 
that happiness has come and gone. 
And only the golden harness 
can be seen all night, heard all night...
and you, soul . . . deaf soul . . . are 
hopelessly drunk, dead drunk, hopelessly tight. 
26 October 1908

----------


## Lampada

*В РЕСТОРАНЕ*  
Никогда не забуду (он был, или не был,
Этот вечер): пожаром зари
Сожжено и раздвинуто бледное небо,
И на жёлтой заре - фонари. 
Я сидел у окна в переполненном зале.
Где-то пели смычки о любви.
Я послал тебе чёрную розу в бокале
Золотого, как нёбо, аи. 
Ты взглянула. Я встретил смущённо и дерзко
Взор надменный и отдал поклон.
Обратясь к кавалеру, намеренно резко
Ты сказала: "И этот влюблён". 
И сейчас же в ответ что-то грянули струны,
Исступлённо запели смычки...
Но была ты со мной всем презрением юным,
Чуть заметным дрожаньем руки... 
Ты рванулась движеньем испуганной птицы,
Ты прошла, словно сон мой легка...
И вздохнули духи, задремали ресницы,
Зашептались тревожно шелка. 
Но из глуби зеркал ты мне взоры бросала
И, бросая, кричала: "Лови!.."
А монисто бренчало, цыганка плясала
И визжала заре о любви.
________________________________ 
In a Restaurant 
I shall never forget (Did it all really happen — 
That evening?) As the sunset blazed heights,
The pale sky was completely burnt out and stretched farther...
With the yellow sunset.., the street lights. 
I was there by a window in some crowded hallroom
With the violins singing love’s cry.
And I sent you a velvet-black rose in a good glass
Of Al that was gold as the sky. 
You looked up. And then I, insolent and embarrassed,
Met your arrogant glance — bowing low.
And you turned to your date with deliberate sharpness
And said, ‘That one there loves me also.’ 
Then the strings swelled immediately, as if responding,
And the bows started madly to sing.
You were with me — with all the contempt of your young years,
With your hand — now so slightly trembling... 
Then you darted away like a bird that is frightened, 
And — as light as a dream — you passed me. 
Your perfumes were all sighing, your eyelashes dozing 
And your silks whispered tormentingly. 
From the depths of the mirrors you cast me your glances,
And while casting, you said, ‘Catch, my dove!’
And her necklace jingled as the gypsy kept dancing,
Screaming to the sunset about love. 
19 April 1910

----------


## Lampada

*УНИЖЕНИЕ* 
В черных сучьях дерев обнаженных
Желтый зимний закат за окном.
(К эшафоту на казнь осужденных
Поведут на закате таком). 
Красный штоф полинялых диванов,
Пропыленные кисти портьер...
В этой комнате, в звоне стаканов,
Купчик, шулер, студент, офицер... 
Этих голых рисунков журнала
Не людская касалась рука...
И рука подлеца нажимала
Эту грязную кнопку звонка... 
Чу! По мягким коврам прозвенели
Шпоры, смех, заглушенный дверьми...
Разве дом этот - дом в самом деле?
Разве так суждено меж людьми? 
Разве рад я сегодняшней встрече?
Что ты ликом бела, словно плат?
Что в твои обнаженные плечи
Бьет огромный холодный закат? 
Только губы с запекшейся кровью
На иконе твоей золотой
(Разве это мы звали любовью?)
Преломились безумной чертой... 
В желтом, зимнем, огромном закате
Утонула (так пышно!) кровать...
Еще тесно дышать от объятий,
Но ты свищешь опять и опять... 
Он не весел - твой свист замогильный...
Чу! опять - бормотание шпор...
Словно змей, тяжкий, сытый и пыльный,
Шлейф твой с кресел ползет на ковер... 
Ты смела! Так еще будь бесстрашней!
Я - не муж, не жених твой, не друг!
Так вонзай же, мой ангел вчерашний,
В сердце - острый французский каблук! 
__________________________________  *Humiliation* 
Past the window: a gold winter sunset
in the black branches of the bare trees.
(Those condemned to death always are taken
To the scaffold in sunsets like these.) 
Here:	the red brocade of faded sofas, 
The dusty tassels of the portiere... 
In this room midst the clinking of glasses:
Merchant, student, card-shark, officer. 
Surely no human hands turn these pages:
Snaps of girls, nude or scantily-clad.
He who presses the bell’s dirty button
Must be either depraved or a cad. 
There! Across the soft carpet pass ringing
Spurs and laughter that’s muffled by doors...
is this kind of a house a house really?
Must we always be just pigs and boars? 
Do I really enjoy today’s meeting?
That your face is liko-Iinen, so white?
That the huge and the hitter cold sunset
Floods your naked shoulders with its light? 
Only those lips (like blood which has clotted)
On your golden icon make a sign:
(Was it this we called ‘love’ — with a label?)
Lips distorted by some insane line... 
In the gigantic, gold winter sunset
The bed sinks down so lushly. But then
After all the embracing, I can’t breathe...
And you whistle again and again... 
It is not gay — your sepulchral whistling...
Hear! Again the spurs murmuring there...
And your gown — a snake heavy, full, dusty — 
Drags its train to the rug from the chair. 
You are bold! So be even more brazen!
This is no husband-lover-friend deal!
So, my angel of yesterday, do it:
Pierce my heart with your pointed French heel! 
6 December 1911

----------


## Lampada

*Ночь, улица, фонарь, аптека*,
Бессмысленный и тусклый свет.
Живи еще хоть четверть века -
Всё будет так. Исхода нет. 
Умрёшь - начнёшь опять сначала
И повторится всё, как встарь:
Ночь, ледяная рябь канала,
Аптека, улица, фонарь. 
______________________________-  *The night. The street. Street-lamp. Drugstore*.
A meaningless dull light about.
You may live twenty-five years more;
All will still be there. No way out. 
You die. You start again and all
Will be repeated as before:
The cold rippling of a canal.
The night. The street. Sreet-lamp. Drugstore. 
10 October 1912
________________________  *Dead End*
By Alexander Blok
Translated by *A.Z. Foreman* Click to hear me recite the original Russian  _Night. Streetlamp. Street. The chemist's store._ _A world gone dim in sleazy light._ _Survive a quarter century more,_ _Nothing will change. Can't leave tonight._  _
You'll die- and start the whole thing over._ _The same old story will repeat:_ _Night. Icy rippling of the river._ _Streetlamp. The chemist's store. The street._

----------


## Lampada

*НЕЗНАКОМКА * По вечерам над ресторанами
Горячий воздух дик и глух,
И правит окриками пьяными
Весенний и тлетворный дух. 
Вдали над пылью переулочной,
Над скукой загородных дач,
Чуть золотится крендель булочной,
И раздается детский плач. 
И каждый вечер, за шлагбаумами,
Заламывая котелки,
Среди канав гуляют с дамами
Испытанные остряки. 
Над озером скрипят уключины
И раздается женский визг,
А в небе, ко всему приученный
Бесмысленно кривится диск. 
И каждый вечер друг единственный
В моем стакане отражен
И влагой терпкой и таинственной
Как я, смирен и оглушен. 
А рядом у соседних столиков
Лакеи сонные торчат,
И пьяницы с глазами кроликов
«In vino veritas!»1 кричат. 
И каждый вечер, в час назначенный
(Иль это только снится мне?),
Девичий стан, шелками схваченный,
В туманном движется окне. 
И медленно, пройдя меж пьяными,
Всегда без спутников, одна
Дыша духами и туманами,
Она садится у окна. 
И веют древними поверьями
Ее упругие шелка,
И шляпа с траурными перьями,
И в кольцах узкая рука. 
И странной близостью закованный,
Смотрю за темную вуаль,
И вижу берег очарованный
И очарованную даль. 
Глухие тайны мне поручены,
Мне чье-то солнце вручено,
И все души моей излучины
Пронзило терпкое вино. 
И перья страуса склоненные
В моем качаются мозгу,
И очи синие бездонные
Цветут на дальнем берегу. 
В моей душе лежит сокровище,
И ключ поручен только мне!
Ты право, пьяное чудовище!
Я знаю: истина в вине. 
24 апреля 1906
_________________________________
1. In vino veritas! — Истина — в вине! (лат.)  
____________________________________________  *The Stranger * Above the restaurants on evenings 
Wild, heavy air lumbers about. 
And on the breath of Spring and rotting things
There rides the sound of drunks who shout. 
And farther on, beyond the boredom of
Town houses, dusty alleys — shines
Faintly the modest gilded sign above
The bakery. And a child whines. 
And every evening—past the railroad track
Their derby hats cocked rakishly, 
The practiced wits stroll with their ladies back
And forth by ditches — fancy-free. 
Upon the lake the creaking oarlocks sing,
A woman shrieks, while in the sky
That disk of moon, inured to everything,
Looks down and leers its stupid eye. 
And every evening— this one friend of mine
Is mirrored in the glass he’s raised.
Like it does me — the tart, mysterious wine
Leaves him also subdued and dazed. 
And by adjoining tables all around
The drowsy waiters stick — like dross.
While drunkards with their rabbit-eyes expound
Their shout, ‘In vino veritas!’ 
And every evening — like a punctual guest
(Is this a dream I entertain?)
The figure of a girl, by silk caressed,
Crosses the misty windowpane. 
She edges through the drunks that fill the room,
Is always by herself, unknown.
And breathing scented mists from her perfume,
She picks a windowseat — alone. 
Her rich, resilient silks, her black-plumed hat,
Her narrow hands with rings exhale
An atmosphere of wonder such as that
Of some old legendary tale. 
Bewitched by this strangeness so near at hand,
I look through her dark veil and see
Appear a most enchanted shoreline and
Enchanted distances for me. 
Vague mysteries are given me to tend;
A sun is left in my control.
And the tart wine has pierced into each bend
And convolution of my soul. 
And those black drooping ostrich feathers rise
And fall in my brain evermore...
Together with two blue fathomless eyes
That bloom upon the distant shore. 
A treasure lies in my soul — far from sight;
The key to it is only mine.
And you, you drunken monster, you are right.
I know: truth lies in wine. 
24 April 1906, Ozerki

----------


## Lampada

*СКИФЫ*  
Мильоны - вас. Нас - тьмы, и тьмы, и тьмы.
Попробуйте, сразитесь с нами!
Да, скифы - мы! Да, азиаты - мы,
С раскосыми и жадными очами! 
Для вас - века, для нас - единый час.
Мы, как послушные холопы,
Держали щит меж двух враждебных рас
Монголов и Европы! 
Века, века ваш старый горн ковал
И заглушал грома, лавины,
И дикой сказкой был для вас провал
И Лиссабона, и Мессины! 
Вы сотни лет глядели на Восток
Копя и плавя наши перлы,
И вы, глумясь, считали только срок,
Когда наставить пушек жерла! 
Вот - срок настал. Крылами бьет беда,
И каждый день обиды множит,
И день придет - не будет и следа
От ваших Пестумов, быть может! 
О, старый мир! Пока ты не погиб,
Пока томишься мукой сладкой,
Остановись, премудрый, как Эдип,
Пред Сфинксом с древнею загадкой! 
Россия - Сфинкс. Ликуя и скорбя,
И обливаясь черной кровью,
Она глядит, глядит, глядит в тебя
И с ненавистью, и с любовью!... 
Да, так любить, как любит наша кровь,
Никто из вас давно не любит! 
Забыли вы, что в мире есть любовь,
Которая и жжет, и губит! 
Мы любим все - и жар холодных числ,
И дар божественных видений,
Нам внятно всё - и острый галльский смысл,
И сумрачный германский гений... 
Мы помним всё - парижских улиц ад,
И венецьянские прохлады,
Лимонных рощ далекий аромат,
И Кельна дымные громады... 
Мы любим плоть - и вкус ее, и цвет,
И душный, смертный плоти запах...
Виновны ль мы, коль хрустнет ваш скелет
В тяжелых, нежных наших лапах? 
Привыкли мы, хватая под уздцы
Играющих коней ретивых,
Ломать коням тяжелые крестцы,
И усмирять рабынь строптивых... 
Придите к нам! От ужасов войны
Придите в мирные обьятья!
Пока не поздно - старый меч в ножны,
Товарищи! Мы станем - братья! 
А если нет - нам нечего терять,
И нам доступно вероломство!
Века, века вас будет проклинать
Больное позднее потомство! 
Мы широко по дебрям и лесам
Перед Европою пригожей
Расступимся! Мы обернемся к вам
Своею азиатской рожей! 
Идите все, идите на Урал!
Мы очищаем место бою
Стальных машин, где дышит интеграл,
С монгольской дикою ордою! 
Но сами мы - отныне вам не щит,
Отныне в бой не вступим сами,
Мы поглядим, как смертный бой кипит,
Своими узкими глазами. 
Не сдвинемся, когда свирепый гунн
В карманах трупов будет шарить,
Жечь города, и в церковь гнать табун,
И мясо белых братьев жарить!... 
В последний раз - опомнись, старый мир!
На братский пир труда и мира,
В последний раз на светлый братский пир
Сзывает варварская лира! 
_______________________________________  *The Scythians* 
Panmongolism! Uncouth name,
but music to my ear. _Vladimir Solovyov_  
You have your millions. We are numberless, 
numberless, numberless. Try doing 
battle with us! Yes, we are Scythians! Yes, 
Asiatics, with greedy eyes slanting! 
For you, the centuries; for us, one hour. 
We, like obedient lackeys, have held up 
a shield dividing two embattled powers— 
the Mongol hordes and Europe! 
For centuries your furnaces have bellowed 
and drowned the avalanche’s thunder. 
And a strange tale it seemed to you, the loud 
collapse of Lisbon and Messina! 
The West for centuries has looked our way, 
absorbed our pearls into its profits. 
Derisively you waited for the day 
when you could hold us in your cannon sights. 
Now the day dawns. Disaster spreads its wings, 
and insults gather to a head.
The day may follow whose sun rising brings 
no shadow where your Paestums stood. 
Old world, before your ancient splendour sinks
all-wise one, suffering sweet torment— 
like Oedipus before the riddling Sphinx 
pause and consider for a moment. 
Russia is a Sphinx. Grieving, jubilant, 
and covering herself with blood 
she looks, she looks, she looks at you—her slant 
eyes lit with hatred and with love. 
Yes—love. For centuries you have not known 
such love as sets our hot blood churning. 
You have forgotten that the world has shown 
love can devastate with its burning! 
All things we love—the mystic’s divine gift, 
the fever of cold calculus;
all we appreciate—the Frenchman’s shaft 
of wit, the German’s genius . 
and we remember all things—hellhole streets 
of Paris, cool Venetian stone, 
lemon groves far off, fragrant in the heat, 
and smoky pinnacles of Cologne... 
We love the flesh, its colour and its taste, 
its suffocating mortal odour.
Are we to blame if your rib-cages burst 
beneath our paws’ impulsive ardour? 
We have grown accustomed—seizing mane
And halter, wrestling with a rope— 
to breaking in wild horses to the rein,
and taming slave-girls to our grip. 
Come to us—from your battlefield nightmares
our peaceful arms I While there’s
still time, hammer your swords into ploughshares, 
friends comrades! We shall be brothers! 
If you do not, we have nothing to lose. 
Our faith, too, can be broken. 
You will be cursed for centuries, centuries, 
by your descendants’ sickly children! 
We shall take to the wilds and the mountain 
woods, letting beautiful Europe through, 
and as we move into the wings shall turn 
an asiatic mask to you. 
March all together, march to the Urals! 
We clear the ground for when the armoured 
juggernauts with murder in their sights 
meet the charge of the mongol horde. 
We shall ourselves no longer be your shield, 
no longer launch our battlecries; 
but study the convulsive battlefield 
from far off through our narrow eyes! 
We shall not stir when the murderous Huns 
pillage the dead, turn towns to ash, 
in country churches stable their squadrons, 
and foul the air with roasting flesh. 
Now, for the last time, see the light, old world! 
To peace and brotherhood and labour— 
our bright feast—for the last time you are called 
by the strings of a Scythian lyre! 
30 January 1918

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jun 15, 2012 by     *shackovnn* 
Московский Дом Учёных. Студия "Собеседник"  
Читает Н. Шахов  
Есть времена, есть дни, когда
Ворвется в сердце ветер снежный,
И не спасет ни голос нежный,
Ни безмятежный час труда... 
Испуганной и дикой птицей
Летишь ты, но заря - в крови...
Тоскою, страстью, огневицей
Идет безумие любви... 
Пол-сердца - туча грозовая,
Под ней - все глушь, все немота,
И эта - прежняя, простая -
Уже другая, уж не та... 
Темно, и весело, и душно,
И, задыхаясь, не дыша,
Уже во всем другой послушна
Доселе гордая душа!  
22 ноября 1913    
* * * 
Я вижу блеск, забытый мной,
Я различаю на мгновенье
За скрипками - иное пенье,
Тот голос низкий и грудной, 
Каким ответила подруга
На первую любовь мою.
Его доныне узнаю
В те дни, когда бушует вьюга, 
Когда былое без следа
Прошло, и лишь чужие страсти
Напоминают иногда,
Напоминают мне - о счастьи. 
12 декабря 1913   *В ресторане*
Никогда не забуду (он был, или не был,
Этот вечер): пожаром зари
Сожжено и раздвинуто бледное небо,
И на жёлтой заре - фонари. 
Я сидел у окна в переполненном зале.
Где-то пели смычки о любви.
Я послал тебе чёрную розу в бокале
Золотого, как нёбо, аи. 
Ты взглянула. Я встретил смущённо и дерзко
Взор надменный и отдал поклон.
Обратясь к кавалеру, намеренно резко
Ты сказала: "И этот влюблён". 
И сейчас же в ответ что-то грянули струны,
Исступлённо запели смычки...
Но была ты со мной всем презрением юным,
Чуть заметным дрожаньем руки... 
Ты рванулась движеньем испуганной птицы,
Ты прошла, словно сон мой легка...
И вздохнули духи, задремали ресницы,
Зашептались тревожно шелка. 
Но из глуби зеркал ты мне взоры бросала
И, бросая, кричала: "Лови!.."
А монисто бренчало, цыганка плясала
И визжала заре о любви.  _19 апреля 1910_

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by     iprospekt on Sep 10, 2009  *Запевающий сон, зацветающий цвет*,
Исчезающий день, погасающий свет.
Открывая окно, увидал я сирень.
Это было весной - в улетающий день.
Раздышались цветы - и на тёмный карниз
Передвинулись тени ликующих риз.
Задыхалась тоска, занималась душа,
Распахнул я окно, трепеща и дрожа.
И не помню, откуда дохнула в лицо,
Запевая, сгорая, взошла на крыльцо

----------


## Lampada

Музыка и исполнение - Станислав Коренблит *  
Утихает светлый вечер* _Александр Блок _ Утихает светлый ветер,
Наступает серый вечер,
Ворон канул на сосну,
Тронул сонную струну. 
В стороне чужой и темной
Как ты вспомнишь обо мне?
О моей любови скромной
Закручинишься ль во сне? 
Пусть душа твоя мгновенна —
Над тобою неизменна
Гордость юная твоя,
Верность женская моя. 
Не гони летящий мимо
Призрак легкий и простой,
Если будешь, мой любимый,
Счастлив с девушкой другой... 
Ну, так с богом! Вечер близок,
Быстрый лёт касаток низок,
Надвигается гроза,
Ночь глядит в твои глаза.

----------

